# Chickens and colorful language



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Since getting my chickens, I have become very aware of some of our english (american) idioms that are rooted in chickens. The other day, one of my neighbor's chickens was out and foraging in my front yard. I stepped outside, we eyed each other, then I walked towards her, and she "hightailed it outa there". I also don't think that I would mind "getting my feathers ruffled", since when my girls squat at my feet, and I give them a back rub, their feathers get Very ruffled. What phrases that we use have you noticed must have their roots in chicken flocking???


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't count your eggs before they hatch.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Good one, keep'em coming. The "hen-pecked" hubby is an obvious one. I've thought of, and forgotten a bunch more. "Cocky" comes to mind.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm no spring chicken.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The other day I saw a couple of cute chicks walking by and feeling cocky I gave a wink and started strutting my stuff. My wife got madder than a wet hen. I ask her whats the matter, you got something stuck in your craw? She started squawking about me thinking I'm a chick magnet or the cock of the walk and got her hackle feathers raised up. I can be a birdbrain sometimes but I'm no dumb cluck. Roosters rule the roost but hens rule the rooster! I've been walking on egg shells ever since.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

ROFL!!!! Well done! Well done!!!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Blessings4Mommy said:


> You guys crack me up!


Snuck one in there, did ya!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

LMFAO, Little Wings.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Shut the flock up.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Something about this thread just sticks in my craw. Maybe I'm just depressed because I make chicken feed and don't have enough scratch to feather my nest here. 

It would help if the wealthy weren't crowing about what they make and have all the time, but then, that's what happens when they let the fox guard the henhouse in this country, I guess. 



ETA: Purely for literary purposes and has no real meaning in my life, you understand. I'm perfectly content in my life and never brood over such things as the economy and lack of material gain.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it! .......


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the likes. 
That was just one of my cock and bull stories. If I_ were_ dumb enough to wink at someone, my wife would be on me like a chicken on a june bug. And I have seen a chicken get a june bug, and its not pretty!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

addicting isn't it, like a hen on scratch. (we can be inventive here, can't we?)


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Growing up it was "last one there is a rotten egg", and you knew what a rotten egg smelled like and you sure didn't want to be that. I've got my grandkids saying it now. lol


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

We also knew that a bad egg always floats to the top...meaning a bad person will always reveal their true nature sooner or later.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

An arrogant narcissist struts like a bantam rooster in a hen yard.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Nobody here but us chickens. We're just having a hen party.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That nosy old biddy next door is such a gossip!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Bee said:


> That nosy old biddy next door is such a gossip!


Your a tuff old bird Bee, give her something to squawk about!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I would but she'd put up such a cackle....


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says Bee, I think you are a good egg!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The feeling is mutual! Cock of the walk in my book!


----------

